# Anyone Tried It?



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I am currently running a little project which involves using my camcorder to film through the windscreen of a moving car.

I am not very mechanically skilled altho I can fabricate the occasional item, so has anyone any ideas on a mount (without drilling the car!).

The camera is a small modern Canon DV and weighs very little.

Help please !

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Could you use a tripod on the passenger side floor ? or seat ? Dunno really just guessin'.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Playdough









I once made a video from my bike and sat my camera in dough on the tank with

duct tape. The dough absorbes all the vibes too!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mark,

Would that compound leave any residue that would stain the material ?

Roy,

I think, that given the limited floorspace available, a tripod woould be a bit unstable?

Thanks guys, all ideas welcomed.

Roger


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

My motto is "when in doubt use duct tape" McGiver would.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Roger said:


> Mark,
> 
> Would that compound leave any residue that would stain the material ?
> 
> ...


 I didn't have a problem as it was laid on metal, some types are greasy but childrens's isn't . Put electrical insulation tape on the dash and dough on top, the tape should not leave any marks.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks Mark


----------

